# The A to Z of Cockapoo names



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I've just been discussing with fairlie on another thread about the A to Z of Cockapoo names 
So far we have:.....
- well we would star with Arlo's... Alfie, Aimee-J, Bonnie, Bette, Beau, Barney, Beemer, Charlie, Carli, Delta, Dexter, Dougie, Dot, Darcy (miss) Echo, Fergus, Frankie, Fudge, Ginger, Ghandi, George (gorgeous!) Gypsy, Honey, inca, Jake, Jasper, Kiki, Lady, Lexi, Lola, Max, Molly, Mable, Milo, Nina, Noodle, Nellie, Obi, Ollie, Oscar (the 'orrible), Poppy, Piper, Quica, Ralph, Rufus, (& ruby!) Summer, Sami, Sidney, Sam, Samson. savannah. Tilly, Ted, Tesse, U? Vincent VanDogh, wilf, Willow, Woody, Wilson, X? Yogi, Zorro, zipper
Please anyone feel free to help me out with the missing ones....
Sorry if I've missed any - please add  x
__________________


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Quica 

So far we have:.....
- well we would star with Arlo's... Beau, beemer, Charlie, Dexter, Echo, Fergus, Gypsy, Honey, inca, Jake, Kiki, Lady, Lexi, Lola, Molly, Nina, Oscar (the 'orrible), Poppy, Quica, Ralph (& ruby!) Summer, Ted, U? V? Willow, X? Y? Z? 

__________________


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I'll edit & add it! X


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Wow that is impressive!!!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ralph, Ruby and Rufus! 

I wonder if we could come up with some cockapoo mischief for each letter too? 

Arlo ate an apple. Barney is biting a big ball.....


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Amiee Jane?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Ralph, Ruby and Rufus!
> 
> I wonder if we could come up with some cockapoo mischief for each letter too?
> 
> Arlo ate an apple. Barney is biting a big ball.....


I've added rufus - I'm sure we could come up with something...
Lets put it out there.....
Suggestions please on the phonics of our A to Z of Cockapoo names


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lynn<3 said:


> Amiee Jane?


Added Aimee-j D


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Obi, Roo, Bette, Wilf, Mable, Piper x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Obi, Roo, Bette, Wilf, Mable, Piper x


Was going to say..


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Obi, Roo, Bette, Wilf, Mable, Piper x


Thanks Karen, There is so many - I will add them, don't want to leave any one out.
I the u-x-y-z ones we're struggling with now, any ideas??


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Maybe like the Friday fun challenge we could ask people to send in photos of their pups doing something alphabetically related to their name?

Look! Lexi is licking a lollypop.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ha I don't picture Ralph rolling! Although he seems to do it often enough x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Does he read? Ralph is reading a red book to Ruby!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Maybe rip is better? Rats! Ruby is ripping a red rabbit.


----------



## cewalmsley (Sep 5, 2013)

Don't forget Ollie ....he may only be a baby and is small still. But he's made his impact!!!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Does he read? Ralph is reading a red book to Ruby!


Now you've got this bit of the game off to a T! 
It's the teacher in you coming out


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

cewalmsley said:


> Don't forget Ollie ....he may only be a baby and is small still. But he's made his impact!!!!


Oh little ollie - consider him in!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I know my kids very well and there is nothing to motivate an autistic kid to read like an adorable and BAD dog! (any kid for that matter!)


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> I know my kids very well and there is nothing to motivate an autistic kid to read like an adorable and BAD dog! (any kid for that matter!)


.....and you can't beat a Cockapoo for been adorable, and a little bit naughty lol! X
So if you can come up with something that your poo can do, involving all the same letters as its name - would love to hear it,
Like "willow wees where she shouldn't" haha.
Saying that I have just found a poop in the dining room due to the rain - naughty naughty ruby! 
She is old enough to know better!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ollie opened the orange....?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Piper pees a puddle on the pavement


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ruby rides round on ralph 
In fact Ralph has mounted ruby a couple of times this week, possibly her first season 
At least Ralph can't do any damage now


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Tinman said:


> .....and you can't beat a Cockapoo for been adorable, and a little bit naughty lol! X
> So if you can come up with something that your poo can do, involving all the same letters as its name - would love to hear it,
> Like "willow wees where she shouldn't" haha.
> Saying that I have just found a poop in the dining room due to the rain - naughty naughty ruby!
> She is old enough to know better!


Ruby rides the porcelain bus in the 'rong room  is that what you're after?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Ruby rides the porcelain bus in the 'rong room  is that what you're after?


Hahaha oh you make me laugh,
That is just so random it is spot on!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Don't forget Barney


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ok, we need two versions, one for kids and a naughty one for adults! I can't see Honey humps her toy horse going over too well with some of my parents!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Gandhi!

He went on his first walk today


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Gandhi gave a great gift to ?......
or

Gandhi gallops in the green grass!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Gandhi gave a great gift to ?......
> or
> 
> Gandhi gallops in the green grass!


Yes this is what he did today. Had a good gallop around on the grass.

Your first one would work too - Gandhi gave a great gift to grandparents. That is to say that when he met my boyfriend's parents at the weekend, the first thing he did was run into the living room and do a big poo. What a nice present


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

No photographic evidence of this event though, thankfully


----------



## SidneyM (Jun 15, 2013)

Sidney! Sidney steals sausages...


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Grove said:


> the first thing he did was run into the living room and do a big poo. What a nice present


Yikes! 

Good grief Gandhi! Grow up!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Yikes!
> 
> Good grief Gandhi! Grow up!


It was whilst my boyfriend was setting the crate up in the other room so an untrained eye would not have noticed the signs. No accidents thereafter but I don't think people will remember that bit 

Also.. Gandhi guarantees games and giggles


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

wonderful! I can just sit back and watch everyone come up with perfect lines for their own dogs! I need photos though and sneaky sidney stealing sausages might be hard to stage!

I wonder if we should take it further and ask for full limericks!

There was a young pup named Sid
he noticed a pot with no lid
he pilfered a sausage 
and kept it his hostage
it's true that's what greedy Sid did

ok, so maybe it's not exactly true and it needs some work but it's a start!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

GINGER mistress of the human race ,look up in the sky it's a bird it's a plane no it is ginger cleverly disguised as a mild maner loveable cockapoo.she leads the fight for law and order and the true leader of dogs every where,it is the world famous cockapoo


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Does Ginger wear a cape while she works or is she in disguise?


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

How cute. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

Kim she is getting to look so adorable wonderful puppy


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Don't forget Gorgeous George!!


----------



## Jayne Hall (Jun 9, 2012)

Please add our lovely boy Woody and his best friend Wilson


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Please add Noodle, naughty nutty Noodle!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Well Tracey, Donna has stunned us all with her calendar making abilities, I think you should be next with your new handbook of cockapoo names, you could even give a meaning for each one!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ha maybe I should do a book of all our lovely cheeky scamps!
Got lots of the names on A to Z,
But still missing poos with names beginning with U, V, X, Y, Z.......?
Hopefully most poos are on the list now x


----------



## SidneyM (Jun 15, 2013)

fairlie said:


> wonderful! I can just sit back and watch everyone come up with perfect lines for their own dogs! I need photos though and sneaky sidney stealing sausages might be hard to stage!
> 
> I wonder if we should take it further and ask for full limericks!
> 
> ...


This is hysterical...!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lovely lady Lola loves liver!

New nifty Ninaballerina's noticeably nurtured!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ps I'm c**p at creative writing.. Always have been.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

"Molly loves to make marvelous muffins" Don't worry Ruth I'm with you on the creative stuff


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ruby Rolls Round in Red Roses

Ralph Runs Rings Round Roaming Rambling Rams


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly mucks around in the mud and makes me mad


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Is there not a Yogi?
And there should be a Zebedee or a Zippo  

Determined Dot digs downwards....

Kiki kisses kittens - could be on either the child or adult page, depending the amount of tongue involved 
But as she is not actually a cockapoo she's allowed to be inappropriate


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Is there not a Yogi?
> And there should be a Zebedee or a Zippo
> 
> Determined Dot digs downwards....
> ...


Well done marzi! I think there is a yogi - I'll add it now, I'll do a post thread on z names


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Molly mucks around in the mud and makes me mad


That's good Renee! 

Maybe I chose bad names for alliteration exercises! Hmmmm!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Fairlie is the best - maybe she should come up with a limerick for each name......


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Fairlie is the best - maybe she should come up with a limerick for each name......


Yes she is pretty creative


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Well done marzi! I think there is a yogi - I'll add it now, I'll do a post thread on z names



I found a Z name this morning it was Zorro by ZorrosMama I found him in the cockapoo gallery


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> I found a Z name this morning it was Zorro by ZorrosMama I found him in the cockapoo gallery


I've just found a zipper!
She posted on Ruth's thread about what names you call it poos other than their name! Just U & X to go...


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

It's like a treasure hunt through the site for all the names! Fabulous!

I am far from creative but have had to write poems for the Easter Bunny for years. 24 (daughter) + 21 (son) = 45 sonnets, limericks or haiku!  I bet I am the only mother with grown kids who still hides Easter baskets? 

I can write poems and captions but I need an alphabetical assist in the photos! I bet its easier for you guys to shoot "Miss Molly mauls her moose" than for me to dictate that you shoot "Miss Molly mashes a mauve mop".


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

I have been some what following this thread.... I have thought of anything for Piper.. I will have to think of that one for a while...


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

If you are still looking for a V - it appears blank on page 1, then there is Rufini's Vincent VanDogh


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> If you are still looking for a V - it appears blank on page 1, then there is Rufini's Vincent VanDogh


That only leaves u & x
I should give a prize to anyone who gets these names


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Could we cheat and have 'Umphrey?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Could we cheat and have 'Umphrey?


Haha nice try! X


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ok, a super duper wonderful surprise from Canada for a legitimate U cockapoo! Are there any Unice's or Ugenes? or is it spelled Eugene? 

I met a dog on the weekend that was called "W" in French. His owner called frantically doublevee, doublevee. A dog named U could be awkward though? I wonder how they spell W?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Ok, a super duper wonderful surprise from Canada for a legitimate U cockapoo! Are there any Unice's or Ugenes? or is it spelled Eugene?
> 
> I met a dog on the weekend that was called "W" in French. His owner called frantically doublevee, doublevee. A dog named U could be awkward though? I wonder how they spell W?


I am french and would never think of calling my dog W ha! I bet there is a cockapoo out there somewhere called "Utah"


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> I am french and would never think of calling my dog W ha! I bet there is a cockapoo out there somewhere called "Utah"


I bet there are one or two called Uma. Like Uma Thurman


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Grove said:


> I bet there are one or two called Uma. Like Uma Thurman


That's good or what about Ursula We could pretend there is one


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Bit late to this thread but:

Best boy barney bellissimo!

Or the adult version:

Bouncy barney b****ed best buddy bella :devil:


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

My sister has a basset hound named Barney. Her Barney is an incorrigible thief, barks like a hound and is as funny as a clown. She calls him Barnabeast. 

There once was a dog named Barney 
I'll tell you the truth without blarney
prone to grab and dash
likes to root through trash
He's remarkably like Mark Carney!

 (for those who don't know, Mark Carney is the bank governor we unloaded on Britain!)

It doesn't scan properly, I know, but I think it's funny!


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Ha ha - I'd been posting on another thread that he pinched my lunch oat biscuits and then shredded and ate a sample of dog food I'd requested that came in the post.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Yes we defo need a uma, or xavier or similar - they are the only 2 letters of the alphabet missing!! .....


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

RangerC said:


> Ha ha - I'd been posting on another thread that he pinched my lunch oat biscuits and then shredded and ate a sample of dog food I'd requested that came in the post.


It must be a characteristic of all Barneys!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> My sister has a basset hound named Barney. Her Barney is an incorrigible thief, barks like a hound and is as funny as a clown. She calls him Barnabeast.
> 
> There once was a dog named Barney
> I'll tell you the truth without blarney
> ...


Your great at these limericks - please do a Ralph or ruby one.
(Ralph chases sheep & ruby loves ted the horse If that helps) x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

No time right now for a limerick, how about a quick Haiku?

Gazing through the mist
Ruby looks lovingly at
Ted the mighty horse


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha it's a very true haiku!
Thank you x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Not sure if you have Max in your list, but I have composed a little limerick about him .

My Cockerpoo called Max,
Loves sitting for his snax,
A dash round the floor,
Smacks into the door,
A muppet, my little Mad Max


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Cat 53 said:


> Not sure if you have Max in your list, but I have composed a little limerick about him .
> 
> My Cockerpoo called Max,
> Loves sitting for his snax,
> ...


Ha that's very good, I will add max to the names on the first post of his thread x


----------



## Meme1205 (May 18, 2013)

How about Jasper?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I love the name Jasper. Second only to Max and George. Rufus was a compromise. Is Jasper fat? (she asks hopefully ).

Thank goodness Cat can write a better limerick than me! Maybe we can work together to get some of the trickier ones? Any good rhyming ideas for Ralph?


----------



## Meme1205 (May 18, 2013)

fairlie said:


> I love the name Jasper. Second only to Max and George. Rufus was a compromise. Is Jasper fat? (she asks hopefully ).
> 
> Thank goodness Cat can write a better limerick than me! Maybe we can work together to get some of the trickier ones? Any good rhyming ideas for Ralph?


It took me a few days to settle on Jasper. I went thru a lot of choices.
 He looks fat until He gets wet. He looks like an awkward teenager when he's wet. All legs and clumsy. Here.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I can't see anything.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Tell me about Ralph and Ill see what I can come up with!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Cat 53 said:


> Tell me about Ralph and Ill see what I can come up with!


Ha great.......
He wrecks toys
Chases sheep
Loves a chest tickle
Swallows socks 
Torments ruby

Hope this is enough?? 
Xx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Wreck it Ralph just likes to play
In the most abandoned way
He chases flocks
And eats our socks
But we love him anyway! 

Ta da!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Wow! Cat you are amazing, very clever, scans perfectly and I take my poet hat off and bow down to you! to you!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Cat 53 said:


> Tell me about Ralph and Ill see what I can come up with!





Cat 53 said:


> Wreck it Ralph just likes to play
> In the most abandoned way
> He chases flocks
> And eats our socks
> ...


Haha thanks cat I love it!! You are very good, everyone will want one now, your creative juices are going to be flowing lol
Thanks again xx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

My pleasure ladies...it's fun! Glad you like them.


----------

